# CPPM exam and course - anyone taken one or both??



## catnip3@gmail.com (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

I know the CPPM course just came out but was wondering if anyone has or is taking it and what do you think?  

Or, if anyone has taken the CPPM exam what did you think?

Is the course worth the money and based on practice exams do you think you could pass examination with course alone without recent  practice management experience?

I am a CPC-A with 25+ years in medical field currenly working as MT for last 20 years and practice manager prior.  I just completed a coding course as well.  My job will soon be replaced with voice recognition so I am looking to further enhance my job skills. Course is a little expensive for me in face of unemployment.


Any opinions will be grealty appreciated.


----------



## JudyW (Jun 25, 2012)

catnip3@gmail.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know the CPPM course just came out but was wondering if anyone has or is taking it and what do you think?
> 
> ...



I have taken the on line course and I truly belief it will help anyone wishing to set for the exam.  It covers everything that a Practice Manager needs to know and with the practice exam and the study guilde with the modules that cover everything in detail.  The audios are very good as well and it gives a person that like to have a presention verses a manual that option as well.  If this is something you wish to get into, I would highly encourage you to take the on line course, it can be taken at your own speed and you are given 3 months to complete it.  It might sound expensive but it covers everything you would need to know to set for the exam and you receive 20 ceus for taking the online course.  You really need to know the informaiton as no references can be taken into the exam (other than a hand held calulater,no smart phones) and there are 200 questions on this exam verses 150 on all other exams through the AAPC.  Hope this help you some.


----------



## catnip3@gmail.com (Jun 26, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Hi Ms. Wilson,

Thanks so much for your reply.  Given your credentials, your advice is GREATLY appreciated and I am going for the CPPM course. 

Thanks again!



Sherry


----------



## joearmc (Jun 26, 2012)

*Just took it!*

Hello, 

I just took the CPPM exam this past weekend, and I must tell you, it was a unique exam.  I have 12+ years experience and I found the exam to be challenging.  The exam is 200 questions, which was not an issue, however the wording and formatting of the questions was challenging.  

I have not completed the course, but did purchase the online practice exam.  I passed the practice exam and was confident going into the exam, but felt less confident with the actual certification exam.  

With that said, if you want an internet study buddy, lets start a group, as I am sure that I will be taking this exam again.  I have scheduled the retake for July 29th.  Nothing says prepare like a deadline 

Joseph Newsome, CPC, CPC-H, CPCO, CPMA, CPC-I, CEMC


----------



## roadsky40 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am planning to take the exam. Have not done any studying but I am going to start soon and I sure do need a buddy or buddies to study and share materials with. Let me know if anybody is interested. Thanks!

Rod Bangilan, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## JudyW (Jul 3, 2012)

joearmc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just took the CPPM exam this past weekend, and I must tell you, it was a unique exam.  I have 12+ years experience and I found the exam to be challenging.  The exam is 200 questions, which was not an issue, however the wording and formatting of the questions was challenging.
> 
> ...


Joseph
Thanks for the input on the exam.  If you start a study group would love to be included.


----------



## schandler (Jul 23, 2012)

*cppm exam*

I would be interested also in a study group.  has that been started?


----------



## Denise0728 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Study Group*

I am interested; I will make a decison on registration by next week.

Thank you,


----------



## Starone (Jul 28, 2012)

I would love a study group!  I just purchased the online course....Im on module 1 but Im very very nervous....if still interested let me know.

Thanks!
STacy


----------



## anghas29 (Jul 29, 2012)

I am planning on sitting for this certification also and would like to join a study group. If there is room for one more just let me know.

Thanks,

Angela


----------



## Starone (Jul 30, 2012)

Hasley let me know if you would like to study together....


----------



## klwilson (Nov 11, 2012)

*Cppm*

The comments and information in this thread have been helpful. I too am very nervous about taking this exam as the wording on the practice exams in module 1 and 2 have been challenging to me. I tend to freeze on exams and second guess myself so this is going to be challenging. 

Judy W.- Thanks for the specific informaiton on ratios and A/R. I will be sure to study more on those items. I am getting ready to finish module 3 in the next week but don't plan to take the exam until first of year. Do  you recommend to go though all reading and audio materials again at least once or twice before the exam? 

What did everyone else think of the CPPM Exam?


----------



## LBARTON (Dec 5, 2012)

*Cppm*

Hi, i'm thinking of sitting for thie practice management test in Jan.  and i'm very nervous.  I would be interested in a study group as well.  I did not take the on-line classes, instead I purchased the study guide.  I  have my CPC, my Bachlor's in Business Administration- healthcare management, and i'm currently enrolled in school working on my MBA.  I have been in the health field for over 15 years, with billing, collections, payment posting, and now coding for 4 years.  
Please let me know if there is a study group, I would like to join.  After reading the post, i'm not sure if just ordering the studying guide was enough. 
lbarton07@att.net
or lbarton36@gmail.com


----------



## Susabell58 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Susabell*

I have been a Practice Manager for over 20 years and just finished the online course and sat for the exam last weekend.  It was a very challenging (and long, 5 1/2 hour) test.  I can't imagine sitting for the test without taking the online course.   I just received my score and I passed the exam.  I could not have done it without the online course, I'm sure.  I studied very intensely before the test which I'm sure is why I passed it first try.  It was a great course and I feel you really know your stuff if you can obtain this certification.  I recommend it to anyone.  I was required to take the certification for my job and can't wait to let my CEO know I passed.    Good luck to all.


----------



## Obarkalova (Apr 10, 2013)

*I am CPPM!*

Hard, challenging, rewarding! Just got results! The best way to prepare is to read the textbook and listen to the lectures -- as many times as possible!


----------



## Starone (Apr 13, 2013)

klwilson said:


> The comments and information in this thread have been helpful. I too am very nervous about taking this exam as the wording on the practice exams in module 1 and 2 have been challenging to me. I tend to freeze on exams and second guess myself so this is going to be challenging.
> 
> Judy W.- Thanks for the specific informaiton on ratios and A/R. I will be sure to study more on those items. I am getting ready to finish module 3 in the next week but don't plan to take the exam until first of year. Do  you recommend to go though all reading and audio materials again at least once or twice before the exam?
> 
> What did everyone else think of the CPPM Exam?


Well as much as I would like to agree with everyone i have to disagree.  Unfortunatly i have not been able to pass the exam.  Keep missing it by a point so i know that I am almost there.  I have been in healthcare 10 plus years...im just not a good test taker.  No matter how much i study, and prepare I just freeze....good luck KLWILSON.  Im scheduled to retake May 18th so hopefully this will be the last time!!!


----------



## Alott1975@yahoo.com (May 23, 2013)

Has anyone done the 3 day bootcamp?  I was wondering if online course or bootcamp is better.

Thanks,
April


----------



## dh20 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Help*


Anyone out there recently taken this CPPM exam yet? I will take it next month. I am looking for a study group, too. If you can give me some pointers It would help alot.


----------



## Barbra Meek (Jul 25, 2013)

*Study Group*

I just started the course also and I would love a study group... Let's start one soon. If you send me your e-mail I'll get it set-up for a study group.


----------



## ccollison (Jul 25, 2013)

I took the CPPM exam in June after taking the Boot Camp course. The course was great. The real exam was kinda of tricky, multiple answers within multiple choices.  If you are not strong in accounting, especially study that.  I have 30+ years of medical office management & finally got around to taking this test. probably a midlife crisis decision! Healthcare reform is a big area to study also. It will help to bring a calculator, but you don't need any books. Good luck!


----------



## LJORDAN (Jul 26, 2013)

*cppm study group*

Have you all already done this study group, if so, is anyone willing to start another study group?

Thanks,
Leslie T. Jordan, MBA/HCM, CPC


----------



## kisikids (Jul 26, 2013)

I have taken the exam once and did not pass.  If you are able to figure out a way to study on line....I may be interested.  I am retesting in early fall.  
Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## dh20 (Jul 29, 2013)

*CPPM study group*




Starone said:


> Hasley let me know if you would like to study together....



is it too late to join this group?? the more the wiser


----------



## Dr Pepper (Nov 17, 2014)

*CPPM test*

If u pass all 3 modules, practice exam and final on line course test, can u pass actual test with just reading through course material??? Trying to find best method of studying for the CPPM test!


----------



## neecen (Nov 18, 2014)

*CPPM study group*

I'm in on the study group as well. Looking to begin the course hopefully by the eom while still discounted. 

Thanks,
Denise


----------



## Leenahz (Nov 24, 2014)

Is there a new study group?  I'm interested!  If anyone can provide more info, please e-mail me at lsloan@brbh.org.

Thank you!
Lena


----------



## EmpathicBlue (Nov 29, 2014)

I took the online course and sat for the certification in April. I passed with a good % rate. If you really study the material in the course and re-read everything you should do well.


----------



## RevenueCycleManager (Dec 8, 2014)

*Tricky wording, Online course partially helpful.*

I just took the CPPM yesterday and it was not what I expected.  I took the online course read the materials and listened to the lectures multiple times and also purchased a practice test and scored in the 80s.  I can say that I really knew the material from the course well and memorized all of the important formulas going into the exam. I was also nervous about the accounting so I practiced extra on that part. 

I was surprised at how many questions were not covered in the course materials, some seemed to come out of left field.  The course exams and the practice exam are nothing like the real test. I felt like there was a book I was missing from my course or something. Studying my tests didn't help.

I agree the wording of the real exam questions are confusing, lots of "what would you do if..." scenarios where you had to know the regulations to determine the correct answer.  

There were a ton of  questions with  a list of multiple  right answers  listed with roman numerals .  Your four options are different combinations of right answers with a wrong answer that is similar In concept. They list the roman numerals out of order also so its difficult to see the difference between the four selections provided. Some answers are a formatted as a statement written four different ways with a just a couple words switched but all of the statements appear the same at first glance so you have to dissect and compare carefully and underline the differences.

I used my calculator 3-4 times max. Time was not an issue to my surprise. My only advice is to circle your answer(s) in your test booklet so you can go back and re-read the questions again to make sure you didn't miss anything. It is not a straight forward test with clear right or wrong answers like a college exam.

I wish I could say I am confident that I passed.   I felt couldn't have done anything different or prepared more  I have over 10 years  experience in revenue cycle management and a certified coder for 12 years . I felt that while  this exam tested you on your knowledge it was more tricky than challenging in content. 

Obviously attention to detail is skill you need  as a practice manager and this test certainly challenges that.


----------



## mwendemuuo@gmail.com (May 7, 2015)

*CPPM Study Group*

Hey Joseph,

I am planning to take the CPPM exam in 8 -days and I was wondering if you did the study group and also any tips on passing the exam. I have the AAPC Manual and the online course from Coding Certification which is directly offered by AAPC, I want to pass on the first attempt.

Thank you for your help

Bessann


joearmc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just took the CPPM exam this past weekend, and I must tell you, it was a unique exam.  I have 12+ years experience and I found the exam to be challenging.  The exam is 200 questions, which was not an issue, however the wording and formatting of the questions was challenging.
> 
> ...


----------



## mwendemuuo@gmail.com (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations


pmargets said:


> I took the online course and sat for the certification in April. I passed with a good % rate. If you really study the material in the course and re-read everything you should do well.


----------



## DavisA (Oct 30, 2016)

*I will be interested in a study group.*

I am in the middle of the modules on the online course. I have 9 years experience as an oncology Practice Manager, and have been a CPC for the past 13 years. So far with all the technology advance, it is definately a challenging course. I agree with preivous message, Ms. Wilson - it is a very detailed course taking it online has given me the flexibility, otherwise, as a mother of 3 and a demanding full time job, I could not do this.

Davis






joearmc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just took the CPPM exam this past weekend, and I must tell you, it was a unique exam.  I have 12+ years experience and I found the exam to be challenging.  The exam is 200 questions, which was not an issue, however the wording and formatting of the questions was challenging.
> 
> ...


----------



## Osler (May 23, 2017)

*CPPM Course*

I am interested on anybody's comment on the CPPM course which is being offered. Can one adequately learn by just buying the manual and the practice exams and studying by oneself? Am I right in saying that the CPPM certification exam does not require anything else except for a CPC certificate? I appreciate any comment.

Osler


----------



## jsloss (May 30, 2017)

Osler said:


> I am interested on anybody's comment on the CPPM course which is being offered. Can one adequately learn by just buying the manual and the practice exams and studying by oneself? Am I right in saying that the CPPM certification exam does not require anything else except for a CPC certificate? I appreciate any comment.
> 
> Osler



Hi,
I earned my CPPM in 2014.  I only purchased the manual + practice exam. I used the manual and then just did some of my own internet research on a couple of the topics that I thought I didn't understand completely. 
 Personally, I seem to do better studying on my own with an actual book/manual vs.  the online method. (I'm old school).   I passed the exam on my first try, even though I was a bit unsure if I would.  At the time, I had 10+ years
 in a medical office with about 3-4 yrs. of that as a manager, so I'm sure that helped a lot.  Some of the exam questions were worded a little tricky, so on some of them I was unsure what they were asking, which was a little frustrating,
 but it was probably just me over thinking everything, as usual.    
The CPC certification is not a requirement for the CPPM, or at least not when I took it.  This is a great course and I would highly recommend it.  If you study and learn everything that is in the manual, you will pass.   
Good Luck if you decide to go for it!!


----------

